# Shkenca > Informatikë dhe Internet > Lajme nga informatika >  Hotmail me hapësirë 250 MB

## benseven11

Para dy ditesh u njoftua nga microsofti qe Hotmail servisit do ti behet nje permirsim(upgrade) ne fillim te korrikut duke krijuar ne cdo email acount te perdorusave 250 mb falas hapesire ruajtjeje ne serverin e hotmailit si dhe do sigurohet(deri tani numerohen 170 miljon perdorusa te hotmailit)
nje mbrojtje e forte kunder virusave duke kontrolluar cdo email dhe attachment qe te futet ne inbox
=====Jahoo-ja ka bere nje ndryshim te ngjashem perpara 3 javesh duke
u dhene mundesi perdorusave te emailit te ruajne,marrin dhe japin email ose file deri ne 100mb falas

----------


## besart

Po Benseven  eshte ma se e vertete qe Yahoo ka ngritur storage limit ne 100Mb falas.Por si duket keto dy kompani jane ne gare me njera tjetren.
Por kam nje pyetje cila ka me shume users te regjistruar,Yahoo apo Hotmail?
tung

----------


## benseven11

yahuja ka afersisht 95 milion 
maksimumi i nje file attachment per nje email qe do dergosh me jahu-ne eshte 10 mb
me perpara per te pasur 100mb yahu email duhet te paguaje 50 dollare
te dhena te tjera jane ketu
http://promotions.yahoo.com/new_mail...fficiency.html

----------


## edspace

Shërbimet që ofrojnë këto kompani kushtojnë shumë dhe sado të fitojnë nga reklamat e faqeve, përsëri nuk mund ti mbulojnë të gjitha shpenzimet. Mënyra tjetër për të fituar para është duke shitur informacionin privat ose duke luajtur rolin e spiunit dhe duke shitur statistika rreth komunikimeve që bëhen me email. psh: Një kompani që do të shesë diçka në Shqipëri, blen nga yahoo një listë të të gjithë anëtarëve që jetojnë në Shqipëri. Nqs kjo kompani shet mallra sportive ajo kërkon një listë të anëtarëve midis moshës 15-30. Pra këtu ka një mundësi që yahoo të shesë informacion privat për anëtarët e saj. Të njëjtën gjë e bëjnë edhe kompanitë e tjera që ofrojnë email falas, prandaj duhet të tregoni kujdes  për informacionin që u jepni këtyre kompanive dhe informacionin që shkëmbeni me email. 
Kur hapni llogari të reja, mos përdorni asnjëherë adresën e saktë për faqe që nuk do të dërgojnë mallra në shtëpi. Të njëjtën gjë mund ta bëni edhe për emrin, ditëlindjen, vëndin e punës, e plot gjëra të tjera që kërkon yahoo, hotmail, dhe kompani të tjera. 

Gjithashtu mos shkruani në email numrat e llogarive, sigurimit, kartave të kreditit, pasi edhe ky informacion mund të shikohet nga njerëz të tjerë. Nqs shkëmbeni informacion privat, mënyra më e mirë është që informacioni të mbyllet në skedarët ZIP dhe të sigurohet me një fjalëkalim që e di vetëm marrësi.

----------


## Jonian

Google po mendon te filloje sherbimin e emailit falas ,te quajtur ndryshe Gmail. Madhesia e kutise se mesazheve do te jete 1 GB. Ky sherbim mendohet te ofrohet diku nga fundi i vitit, atehere kur Google synon te beje oferten e pare publike per shitblerje aksionesh qe mendohet te sjell rreth 1.7-2 bilion dollare te ardhura per kompanine Google. Ajo cfare kishin menduar te benin fillimisht programuesit e Google ishte qe te vendosnin filtra neper adresat e emailit dhe te skanonin cdo fjale qe shkruhej neper mesazhe dhe pastaj dergonin reklama neper keto adresa ne lidhje me fjalet qe jane "zbuluar" ne mesazhin tend. Pra nese ti p.sh. i shkruaje dikujt qe te eshte prishur dera e shtepise, Google do te te dergonte me pas reklama per sherbime marangozesh apo "locksmith", ose nese i shkruan dikujt per t'i uruar ditelindjen, Google do te te pergonte me pas reklama per dyqane qe shesin kartolina, lule, dhurata etj. Ajo cfare e ben me rrezik kete veprim eshte sepse nga shume njerez konsiderohet si nderhyrje ne jeten private, dhe Google nga ana e saj per momentin e ka mohuar publikisht qe te beje dicka te tille dhe po ben shume kujdes qe te gjeje nje rruge ku te gjitha palet te dalin te kenaqura.

----------


## edspace

Shumica e njerezve jane mesuar me kuti 2-3MB qe kane qene te mjaftueshme deri tani. 1 GB vend eshte thjesht per te bere buje qe te terheqin sa me shume njerez. Me tekst dhe fotografi te zakonshme nuk i mbush dot kurre 1GB por ne te ardhmen mbase do kemi emaile me video dhe kjo besoj do jete edhe reklama e google per anetaret e rinj. Por nqs google lejon shperndarjen e videove, do kete probleme te medha edhe me shperndarjen e mp3-ve, programeve pirate dhe te tjera gjera te paligjshme. Studiot e muzikes sigurisht qe do jene kundra ketij plani te google. Te shome cdo ndodhe.

Ja adresa e GMAIL
https://gmail.google.com/?dest=http%...le.com%2Fgmail
http://gmail.google.com/gmail/help/about.html

----------


## Orso

Une perdor Gmail eshte shume i shpejte dhe shume i mire,eshte akoma BETA megj po ecen mire.

----------


## GL_Branch

Pse tash sot eshte 10 korrik ende Hotnail nuk ka lishu hapesiren me kapacitet 250 MB , dmth na paskan genjy , o hajde ishalla behet puna me rrit kapacitetin ne hotmail........

----------


## besart

> Pse tash sot eshte 10 korrik ende Hotnail nuk ka lishu hapesiren me kapacitet 250 MB , dmth na paskan genjy , o hajde ishalla behet puna me rrit kapacitetin ne hotmail........


Hotmail ka bere te ditur se ne fund te kesaj vere pritet te rrite kapacitetin,e deri ne fund te veres kane mbete edhe nja dy muaj.

----------


## besart

Të gjithë ata që hapin email të ri në hotmail, fillimisht do të kanë 25MB hapësirë e pas 30 ditesh do të kenë 250MB.

Kurse ata qe nuk e kanë hapur emalin për një kohë të gjatë, dhe nese e aktivizojnë prapë, automatikisht kanë 250MB.

----------


## ElMajico

mua ka me shume se nje muaj qe me eshte aktivizuar....

eshte pergjigja per hotmail-in..... :perqeshje:

----------


## x-e-n-i

une e kam hapur e-mail ne hotmail qe 4 vite por ende nuk mu ka ba 250 Mb ende e kam 2 Mb a behet vet apo duhet me rrit une??????????????????

----------


## DaNgErOuS

xeni mos ki merak se edhe ty te behet upgrade. Po kto te MS me duket jan ka  e bojne upgrade copa copa  :ngerdheshje:

----------


## Punisher

tani e postove kete ti  :buzeqeshje: 
une kam ... sme mbaj mend me shume se 1 muaj.

ps. me kete upgrade dhe yahoo-ja, qe e beri njehere deri ne 100MB, u be ziliqare dhe e upgrade serish ne 250. Megjithate msn po punon shume me avash nga cka qene, dhe me shume se shpesh serverat jane down.

----------


## besart

> tani e postove kete ti 
> une kam ... sme mbaj mend me shume se 1 muaj.


Po e postova tash qenkemi pak me vonese, po qka ti bejsh nuk jane te gjithe si ti.

Po ja apo e sheh ende paska qe e kane nga 2MB, edhe une nje email ende e kam 2MB.

Por se shpejti te gjitheve do t'ju behet 250MB, por ky eshte një proces qe vazhdon ngadalë sepse nuk ju ngutet atyre te Hotmail-it.

----------


## ElMajico

avash avash behen punet e mira.....

une per vete paskam dale fitim....me qeka be upgrade nga te paret.... :perqeshje: 

po sdi ca te fus tani aty brenda....

----------


## Mister Enigma

Ja një metodë që e mësova sot në një web si të shpejtohet upgrade e Hotmail-it. Sipas kësaj metode ata që e kanë emailin me 2 MB më pas do t'u bëhet 25 MB e mandej pas një kohe (nuk dihet sa) do të bëhet 250 MB. 
*Vërejtje:* Merret vesh se kjo metodë ka kryer punë te shumica e atyre që e kanë provuar, mirëpo ka pasur edhe raste ku është raportuar humbje e emailave. Andaj nëse keni ndonjë email me rëndësi ruajeni diku para se t'i hyni kësaj prove. 
Ja si bëhet:
1. Hyni në emailin tuaj
2. Shkoni Options
3. My Profile
4. Ndryshojeni vendbanimin tuaj: USA, Florida ZIP 33332 (duhet të ketë efekt edhe me shtetet e tjera të SHBA-së). Pastaj Update
5. Shkoni në këtë faqe: http://memberservices.passport.net/m...ce.srf?lc%2043
6. Klikoni aty ku është Close my .NET Passport account
7. Klikoni Contact Hotmail.
Kështu ju mbyllet emaili juaj përkohësisht. Pas kësaj ju e mbyllni browser-in tuaj.
8. E hapni përsëri browser-in dhe hyni përsëri në emailin tuaj. Aty ju thotë ta riaktivizoni emailin tuaj.
9. I kaloni procedurat e aktivizimit dhe më pas do të shihni se të gjithë emailat që i keni pasur janë aty dhe kapacitetin tash e keni 25 MB. Sipas asaj që lexova ka pasur raste që brenda disa minutave është bërë edhe upgrade 250 MB. Por për këtë nuk është e sigurt.
Unë e provova me dy emaila të mi. I ruajta diku njëherë emailat që më kanë ardhur dhe mandej i dezaktivizova. Pas riaktivizmit  çdo gjë ishte në vendin e vet vetëm se kapaciteti ishte 25 MB.

----------


## Xemlo

Hmmm, rrofsh sinero se po na e merte shpirtin ai hotmaili qe spo u rriste ne permase...Me ne fund mo

----------


## Mister Enigma

Është kënaqësia ime. Provoje dhe më trego a bëri punë.

----------


## Xemlo

Po po, sa funksionoi

----------

